# Help me choose a music related research topic!



## JEngelking (Jan 23, 2013)

So in my Composition II class, we're writing like three or four papers over the course of this semester. The catch is that they're all argumentative/persuasive research papers. AND they're all over the same topic. So we're taking the first couple weeks to develop a topic because my professor obviously wants to make sure we pick something we're engaged with and interested in writing about, and to make sure we have a well developed thesis on the whole thing. I like scientific topics and as a benefit they're easy to research on. However, music is my main interest in life, and professor also says there's a lot of good music based topics to use, i.e. the copyright issues currently going on in the music industry. A guy last semester also apparently wrote about how heavy metal doesn't have any recognition in society and awards,like how there's only one category for it in the Grammys. 

So my question to you all, what would be some good music related research topics? Keeping in mind I'll ultimately have to write a nine to ten page paper about it. I think something music based I won't get tired of writing about. 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jan 23, 2013)

I recently read an interesting quote from the contemporary Austrian composer, Arnold Schoenberg stating, "dissonance and liberation." Perhaps researching his development of the 12-tone scale and its impact on 20th and 21st century music would be good?


----------



## wespaul (Jan 23, 2013)

Music copyright infringement (or copyright infringement in general), for sure. There's great arguments on both sides, and a wealth of information (especially statistics, which your professor will love for you to cite).


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 23, 2013)

The Somberlain said:


> I recently read an interesting quote from the contemporary Austrian composer, Arnold Schoenberg stating, "dissonance and liberation." Perhaps researching his development of the 12-tone scale and its impact on 20th and 21st century music would be good?



For a general research paper I'd LOVE to write about that. But I guess we're supposed to type about something that would we could make someone take our side on by being persuasive.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 23, 2013)

wespaul said:


> Music copyright infringement (or copyright infringement in general), for sure. There's great arguments on both sides, and a wealth of information (especially statistics, which your professor will love for you to cite).



Yeah I was definitely thinking about doing something like that. Apparently the first of the papers in the series is gonna be just a personal position paper though, so no information from outside sources. Will have to figure out how to do that topic in a personal position paper, but for sure gonna heavily consider. Prof says she has a couple books in mind on the subject too.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Jan 23, 2013)

I wrote a paper quite some time ago, about how music and mental illness. And another one about musical preferences and intelligence. Both are extremely interesting.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 25, 2013)

There is an excellent book out called, "Your Brain on Music". It has all kinds of unique research of how music helps the human brain to cope and rehab from trauma.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 31, 2013)

So after speaking with my professor (who conveniently enough apparently used to teach a Music Issues class at another college), has pointed me in the direction of doing a topic of how music copyright and trends have affected local music.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Jan 31, 2013)

For my Post-World War II American Topics class in University I did my senior thesis on Delinquancy of musical revolutions. 40 pages later I walked out with an A and praise for a unique topic, try it out.


----------



## sleightest (Feb 1, 2013)

Do a paper on the funk brothers and mo-town. Thats some good songwriting and A very cool story. I recommend watching "standing in the shadows of mo-town".


----------

